# Marketing research: your input requested.



## neptuneEQ (Dec 22, 2008)

We are thinking of offering an upgrade package for the neptuneEQ, which would include remote capability. Currently there is no video capability, so an "on screen display" is not available. For this reason, an IR remote proves difficult (no user feedback unless it's right in front of you). There are several options, so I have posted a poll. Any input (votes, posts or both) would be appreciated.


----------



## tigerpawgt (Dec 5, 2006)

An Apple iPhone/Touch app would be a great 2way RF remote if you decide to add the ethernet interface. That way maybe people could have the choice of an http web page interface from a computer, or alternatively use the Apple App to access the configuration. I have a friend who's become an App store developer and is currently programming interfaces for things like the VUDU VOD set top box. I love using my Touch to control my media center pc and Logitech Squeezebox. Always looking for more apps to access enternet enabled devices around the house. I going the App Store route would be a more robust solution than trying to access the Neptune from the Safari browser.


----------



## neptuneEQ (Dec 22, 2008)

Hello Tigerpaw, We appreciate your suggestion.

I am totally iphone illiterate; This is quite intreguing. We had a meeting with a marketing firm yesterday and what they said was the RF remote might not be liked by installers. They said that IR would be better because that is what is used in the industry, there are standards, and it would be compatible with universal remotes. Obviously we need to reach a decision soon.

So, please tell me more about this iphone/Touch. Would it connect directly to our unit, or through a pc? Does it use a wifi connection? Please pardon my computer illiteracy. I think I'm cool because I know the term wifi, and do these little sideways smiles 

Ken


----------



## fsrenduro (Sep 16, 2008)

I'm curious as to what would go along with the ethernet (ability to connect to a computer). Would it allow for some sort of tweaking? Visual display of before and after? Firmware updates (if they're even necessary)? Or something else?


----------



## neptuneEQ (Dec 22, 2008)

Hi Mike,

I have had a communication with tigerpaw, who was extremely helpful and insightful. What we at Neptune would love to provide would be a way to operate every aspect of the neptuneEQ via remote control. The ethernet port idea would be for connecting to a PC network, and either controlled by a PC, or a wireless device like the iphone / itouch, which seems to have plenty of resolution for the graphics we show on our display.

Our current impetus has been all about _controlling_ the neptuneEQ, and we haven't given thought to using the port for firmware upgrades. I know there are specific areas in the DSP ROM that can never be accessed externally, or without a passcode, but there are other areas which can, so that does pose an interesting idea. Thank you for that.

We know we'll need an RS-232 port for connecting to home automation systems. Since this unit is home-theater-installer friendly, we certainly want to become compatible with those. The problem lies with a stand alone remote, where we can't supply feedback to the user via the video display, because there are no video connections on our unit. We're working on a solution for that. The ethernet port is just one potential solution on the table.

Of course, we will make upgrades available to older units wherever possible.

Ken


----------

